# What to put between wheel and hub to prevent he wheel seizing on?



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

The last few times I've tried to change wheels on various cars I've had a hellish time actually getting the wheel off the hub. Its as if its been welded on. 
I've had to resort to using a 4x4 lump of wood of hitting the wheel from behind and even then that has been a struggle.

I know slackening the nuts and driving a couple of yards sometimes frees the wheel but this has never worked for me.

Anyway I bought some 3-in-one Anti Seize Copper Grease a while back and put this on the inside face of my wheels and at first it seemed to work but if the wheels aren't removed within a few months it seems to be pretty useless.

Is there anything I can put between the wheel and the hub that will definitely stop it seizing on?

Cheers


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Try the Copper Grease in Grease form if you know what I mean as this is what I see on my wheels after services and also what I use


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

a wee dollop of copper ease works wonders:


something like this

hmm, just read you used this and it never worked. are you sure you had a thin even coating on all the contact surfaces, if it contacts without it, this may still bind on?

Also, it might be an idea to clean both faces up with some brillo/scotch pad just to ensure a nice mating face before you apply the copper ease


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Copper slip grease ( copper eaze ) all the same. :thumb::


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

I think that's similar to what I've been using but only in aerosol form

copper grease


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Another vote for copper grease.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, copper grease. Funnily enough, my Brera had performance friction pads fitted yesterday so I did the hub faces whilst the wheels were off


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

It's important where you put it too, you need to grease the spigot, not the hub face as it's the spigot that seizes in the centre bore of the wheel that causes the problem.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

You may be better off a waterproof calcium based grease although there are some waterproof lithium based bearing greases these days.
If you clean and prepare the surfaces and then apply a coat to both surfaces it should minimise the corrosion between hub and wheel.
Lithium based greases like copperslip are not waterproof and will allow water under the grease and inbetween the mating surfaces and oxidation between all the dissimilar metals including those in the grease will take place.
Silicone grease also works but don't get it anywhere near paint work.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

My wheels come of every few months and hubs/wheel get a thorough clean with a wire brush/flap wheel.
Never seized on yet


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Jem said:


> It's important where you put it too, you need to grease the spigot, not the hub face as it's the spigot that seizes in the centre bore of the wheel that causes the problem.


This, I've seen far too many people apply it like paint to the face and put nothing around the hub/spiggot bit.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Did the spigot too


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Another vote for copper grease here. The actual grease not spray on stuff


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I find the aerosol type degrades too quickly. I prefer to use actual grease from a tub, my preferred being Moly Slip Copaslip. But I dont think its as good as it used to be as I believe they have had to remove ingredients that are considered harmful...


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Cheers guys I'll take a look.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Zeta grease from Land Rover, that's what they use.

http://www.greenlandrover.org.uk/zeta-anti-seize-grease/


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I always clean and add copper grease, never had a single problem.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Shaun said:


> I always clean and add copper grease, never had a single problem.


Sadly, it's a simple task that lots of tyre fitters or dealers overlook.

Event Tyres are brill. Careful jacking, experienced staff & always wire brush & grease the hub & spigot


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I work on a place that makes salt so wr know what that does and we use copper slip on everything and that will sort it out 

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Copper grease. :thumb:


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Shaun said:


> I always clean and add copper grease, never had a single problem.


Like wise but like I said in my original post, the last few times I have removed, mine, my wife and my daughters wheels they have been stuck solid and that was using the spray copper grease.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Another vote here for copper grease from a tin on the spigot.

Regarding driving the car a few yards, if you try just slackening the nuts so they release their grip and then pulling and pushing the wheel from the top, I've found that usually works. As long as you've not got a bad back of course.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Always coat the back of my wheels with copper grease, never had any seizing issues.


----------

